

Your brain consumes 20% of the calories you eat - mathewgj
http://books.google.com/books?id=TJF_xQAuLOYC&pg=PA99&lpg=PA99&dq=aiello+wheeler&source=bl&ots=p-RJnafjQ5&sig=HjBm49PlnTV0Qws2LWb7NezcwJE&hl=en&ei=DSJtSvT3KIOoswOL1NnKDg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9

======
pcof
Let's just hope something so expensive will at least give our species some
control over the world we live in. Oh, wait...

------
rawr
Depending on how much you think, of course.

Champion chess players, for instance, can burn something ridiculous like
thousands of calories during a day of matches.

------
mathewgj
im hungry cause im smart :)

